# NEW Channa Marulius(New pics page 4)



## cowis

Hey so i picked this guy up from bens coworker levi. He is a great looking snakehead and eats like a pig. He is still kinda shy but i hope to get more pics of him as he gets bigger and more used to the tank. There is a nip in his tail from the puffer in the work tank but it will grow back. Thanks to Ben for all his hard work and enjoy some quick pics!!!


----------



## King-eL

Very nice snakehead! It will be an aggressive monster in no time. Lower the PH close to 5 or even lower to develop more flower patterns on the scales.


----------



## cowis

thanks for the info ill get on that!!


----------



## Chronick

be warned, they're true killers


----------



## cowis

well came home today and he had jumped and was pinned between the wall and a dresser!!! dump fish! hes swimming around now!!!


----------



## King-eL

cowis said:


> well came home today and he had jumped and was pinned between the wall and a dresser!!! dump fish! hes swimming around now!!!


Well a fish that jumps out of their tank doesn't like the environment. Try to add floating plants and lots of them. Snakeheads loves well planted aquariums especially when small. You can just get rid of the plants when it grows.PH is probably a bit too high for it. They prefer acidic water.


----------



## cowis

i just got new glass tops for the 75 gallon so hes in there now. no more temp tank. i added ph decrise to help buffer the tank. temps at 77. but my f5 wont works still.


----------



## King-eL

cowis said:


> i just got new glass tops for the 75 gallon so hes in there now. no more temp tank. i added ph decrise to help buffer the tank. temps at 77. but my f5 wont works still.


Place the temp at 80F as channa marulius is not a subtropical snakehead. It a tropical snakehead. That's probably why it jumped out.


----------



## cowis

and Ben said cold water! jezz!! tanks is now on its way to 80!


----------



## King-eL

cowis said:


> and Ben said cold water! jezz!! tanks is now on its way to 80!


Coldwater and it will die. Only channa argus is the only species that can tolerate freezing temperature as they can be found in Russia as well.


----------



## Nanokid

King-eL said:


> Coldwater and it will die. Only channa argus is the only species that can tolerate freezing temperature as they can be found in Russia as well.


think it could survive in local lakes


----------



## King-eL

Nanokid said:


> think it could survive in local lakes


Channa argus yes and that's why obtaining a channa argus needs a permit. Other snakehead species... Nope. It's way too cold even for a subtropical species.


----------



## cowis

bufferd the ph down a bit and added prime. temp is now at 80 and i hope hes happy.


----------



## Chronick

King-eL said:


> Coldwater and it will die. Only channa argus is the only species that can tolerate freezing temperature as they can be found in Russia as well.


im pretty sure most SH are actually subtropical? a lot of SH owners say that keeping subtropical snakeheads at 20-22C gives them the best color and keeps them the most active. also if you have subtropical snakeheads in tropical temperatures 29C+ they're prone to bacterial infections and ive lost a few that way. Channa sp true blue also prefer really cold temperatures of around 16C.

regardless, marulius is tropical so warmer temps would be better peter


----------



## King-eL

Chronick said:


> im pretty sure most SH are actually subtropical? a lot of SH owners say that keeping subtropical snakeheads at 20-22C gives them the best color and keeps them the most active. also if you have subtropical snakeheads in tropical temperatures 29C+ they're prone to bacterial infections and ive lost a few that way. Channa sp true blue also prefer really cold temperatures of around 16C.
> 
> regardless, marulius is tropical so warmer temps would be better peter


Snakeheads that came from India are mostly subtropical and most of them are dwarf species. There are actually more dwarf species of snakeheads than bigs ones. Most of the bigger species are actually tropical and prefer warmer temp. As far as I know only aurantimaculata and barca are the bigger size that are subtropical. Diplogramma are from india too but prefer warmer temp.


----------



## cowis

more pics! sorry for the dirty glass!!


----------



## King-eL

He got lots of scars. Update us whenever anything changes. That bullseye snakehead is gonna be a nice one when it grows. Now people are getting into snakeheads now. Sweet!!!!!


----------



## cowis

it was prob cose he was still stressed from his little date with fresh air. His colors are back now ill update with some new pics tonight.


----------



## cowis

the tank re done for him!!!


----------



## jordonsmum

He's a beautiful fish with stunning colours!!


----------



## cowis

thanks man!!!


----------



## Chronick

looks good man, he should feel so much more at home


----------



## cowis

yup and the cons in his tank are breeding so he will have lots of babies to munch on!!


----------



## cowis

more pics of the redone tank.


----------



## cowis

the clay pot is his fave hidding spot! he looks under the rim and i put a smash (like a hole but bigger and not perfectly around) in the back with a hammer so he hides in there.


----------



## beN

pete!

your tank looks great!!


----------



## cowis

thanks ben! i hope he likes it!


----------



## jay_leask

fish and tank are both awesome.


----------



## jay_leask

wish i had room for a snakekead


----------



## cowis

more!!


----------



## cowis

more:


----------



## King-eL

Very! Looks like it coming out more now...


----------



## cowis

more pics:


----------

